# Rear Visibility Comparison S/X/3 (and Y, kind of)



## Bigriver

I decided to take pictures of what I see through the rear view mirror in each of the currently available Tesla models: model S, model X and model 3. I took these pictures in my driveway with my Volvo parked 30 feet away (from back of Tesla to front of Volvo). Of course this can vary for each person, but these pictures do accurately capture what I see.

For the model S, that middle rear headrest is annoying. This is just a loaner and not a view I'm used to. The height to width ratio makes me feel like I'm looking out of a slit.








For the X, the spoiler creates a horizontal line, but my mind doesn't see it any more. This is my favorite rear view among the 3 cars.








For the model 3, I am forever trying to adjust it so I can see lower, but alas the rear deck is in the way. This particularly bothers me at night when hidden head lights mean the cars behind me are virtually invisible. I believe the blockage of the lower view is less problematic the taller a person is.








Disclaimer: this was my driveway, not a scientific lab. I attempted to reproduce the same positioning for each, but it was not precise. I also know we have always-available rear cameras, so the rear view mirror view is less important than in most cars. Oh, and my car is usually driving itself anyway.


----------



## Johnston

i do dislike not being able to ID make and model of the car behind me in the rearview mirror of the 3.


----------



## Bigriver

Some day I will update this thread with the model Y view from the rear view mirror done exactly as I did the S, X and 3. But for now, I am adding a comparison from the outside of model Y to model X. Last week I test drive the model Y and noted the less than optimal rear visibility.



Bigriver said:


> @garsh, I have 2 cars with hatchbacks that the rear view is much more than a slit. I can see in the model Y that the limit at the top is created by the glass roof. My complaint with rear views, though, is primarily the bottom and that I can't see headlights behind me for cars that are even pretty far away. I would have to spend more time with the model Y to fully understand why the lower view is limited. I find the lower view adequate in the model X.


When at the service center again this morning I took a few pictures of model X's and model Y's next to each other. The model Y's rear lip (is that right term?) is higher and the glass does not go all the way down. As I had noted in the first post above, the space below the spoiler on the model X is a big help in visibility, and that equivalent space is not glass on the model Y. At night in my model 3, without being able to see headlights of a car behind me, I sometimes erroneously think no car is there. I adapt, but it just seems a flaw they didn't have to create.


----------



## lance.bailey

Johnston said:


> i do dislike not being able to ID make and model of the car behind me in the rearview mirror of the 3.


as long as I can see if there are blue and reds on top of the car behind i'm good.


----------



## iChris93

lance.bailey said:


> as long as I can see if there are blue and reds on top of the car behind i'm good.


Party lights?


----------



## JasonF

lance.bailey said:


> as long as I can see if there are blue and reds on top of the car behind i'm good.


No problem there. They will make sure you see them.


----------

